# Quality Medical Care



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I just got out the the new Mt. Carmel Medical Center - Clark and I have to say the care there was excellent.

I had some chest pains and after an aspirin and 3 nitros, my wife (to be) insisted on me going to the ER. So we went and from the first meeting of the Medical team at the ER to being admitted and going upstairs, I have to say the care was top notch...equal to the care I have received in the US. And you can have a family member stay with you, to help in your care.

The chest pains were a major angina attack, but the doctor found a few other problems so he recommended I stay for a couple of days. At first I said no as I felt fine, but when I learned my blood pressure was 210/90 that changed my mind real quick.

I am out now, BP stabilized and resting at home.

So if you need medical care this is a good place to come to; and the bill was very reasonable.

JM101


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JM101 said:


> I just got out the the new Mt. Carmel Medical Center - Clark and I have to say the care there was excellent.
> 
> I had some chest pains and after an aspirin and 3 nitros, my wife (to be) insisted on me going to the ER. So we went and from the first meeting of the Medical team at the ER to being admitted and going upstairs, I have to say the care was top notch...equal to the care I have received in the US. And you can have a family member stay with you, to help in your care.
> 
> ...


Good Morning JM101,

Glad to hear your're doing okay now and also that you decided to get taken care of. Being where we are, it's often hard to know which hospital is good and which is not. Hopefully you will not have to do that again but at least you found a good hospital and doctors.
Keep us posted on any follow-up care and how you are doing.


Jet Lag


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Good to hear you're doing well. On the two occasions that my husband required surgery, we were happy with the doctors, staff and more impotantly, the results. I have no hesitation recommending the eye specialist and the urologist.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Cool Photo To Share*

I had double cataract surgery bout one year ago at Angeles Medical Center in the downtown area of Angeles City.
I had Dr. Munoz as his reputation precedes him.

Actually turned out to be a fun experience as well. My little 10 yr old daughter is going to be a doctor when older and was absolutely fascinated by my surgery plans.
Dr. Munoz was gracious enough to allow my little girl into the operating room to observe and take pictures of the entire surgery. She had loads of fun and the Dr took lots of extra time explaining each step. So much so that the 40 minute procedure turned into almost 2 hours. But that's okay as she had a great learning experience. Of course my wife was not allowed in the OR and got a bit worried because of the long time in surgery-Hahaha.
After the surgery we all walked around the corner and had lunch at Jollibee. Made it a great day!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> I had double cataract surgery bout one year ago at Angeles Medical Center in the downtown area of Angeles City.
> I had Dr. Munoz as his reputation precedes him.
> 
> Actually turned out to be a fun experience as well. My little 10 yr old daughter is going to be a doctor when older and was absolutely fascinated by my surgery plans.
> ...


Ill keep an eye out for ya!!!


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice Turbin.

JM101


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JM101 said:


> Nice Turbin.
> 
> JM101


Yea that's a wild looking hat. Guess they wrap the persons head like that to keep hair covered during surgery. 
Looks like I'm from India or some such place-Hahaha..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Since this is turning into a recommendation thread, I'll add this. While living in Cainta, Rizal some years back, my Wife suffered a heart attack. To cut the story short, she wound up at the Philippine Heart Institute and was very well treated. She has fully recovered and has no residual effects of the attack. I very highly recommend them for that type of problem. I will add that as of that time, we were not married and my involvement was never mentioned so she was treated as a Charity case, which seemed to make no difference as to how she was treated.

Fred


----------

